

Manhattan Beach, targeting AirBnB, officially bans short term rentals - remarkEon
http://www.easyreadernews.com/99822/manhattan-beach-airbnb-ban/

======
greggman
I'm really curious about this. There are places like say Balboa Island and
Newport Beach that have had hundreds of vacation rentals since I was a kid in
the 1970s. The same is true of Venice Beach in LA. I would have assumed the
same was true of Manhattan Beach in LA as well. Yet apparently those will all
be banned soon.

In fact you can just go on the waybackmachine and look at craigslist listing
from 10+ years ago and see there were short term rentals happening. I suppose
those were technically illegal.

Maybe it was just a matter of amount. Before AirBnB there were less of them or
less people using them?

~~~
fezz
VRBO also before airbnb.

Coronado CA also has a 30day minimum.

------
fezz
It's an odd situation because there are very few hotel rooms in manhattan
beach to begin with.

